# 1937 Ivanhoe "motorbike"



## 37Rider (Oct 9, 2021)

Hello everyone 
I ve been given a 1937 Ivanhoe and now the process of cleaning it up but I cant decide on what to do?

1- Clean it and preserve patina finish
2- Paint OD and turn into a war bike

Looking for suggestion


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2021)

CCM made


----------



## ian (Oct 9, 2021)

1.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2021)

I second option #1


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 9, 2021)

Number #1 also, or option #3............send it to me............lol.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 9, 2021)

I would not invest too much into it. Not a big value bike.
Put a seat, tubes and tires on it, clean and lube it up and keep it as is. Then ride .....
Definitely not turn into a war bike if it's dated 1937!!!! If I remember correctly, the war was from 39-45.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 9, 2021)

It’s only original once. That bike oozes mojo that will be forever lost if it’s repainted. Lots of How-To info in the “Restoration Tips” section. Educate yourself, take your time and you will have a really nice bike, and skills to tackle the next bike. Yes, there will be a next bike, an another… Welcome to the Craziness!!


----------



## 37Rider (Oct 9, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Number #1 also, or option #3............send it to me............lol.



lol nice try


----------



## 37Rider (Oct 9, 2021)

decided to clean it up, do the mechanical stuff, slather it in patina sauce and ride the wheels off it 
thanks for the input


----------



## 37Rider (Oct 9, 2021)

hey does anyone know a goo technique to make something look rusty. IE new shinny parts that i will need to put on the bike will look out of place it every else is a nice patina


----------



## Boris (Oct 9, 2021)

Welcome! Lots of different recipes/proprtions/methods, be it wrapped or sprayed. But basically all the same. Here's one I found on google, but there's more.




__





						How to Rust Metal
					






					www.industrialmetalsupply.com
				



Edit: I personally like to soak paper towels in the mixture and wrap the parts with them. I'll spray the paper towels with the mixture again if they seem to be drying out before I'm satisfied with the results. This seems (for me at least) to be a neater approach than just spaying the parts directly.


----------



## vincev (Oct 13, 2021)

I have artificially rusted parts.Found good videos on You Tube.


----------

